# decal question



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

so I want to personalize a couple of customs with decals- what do I put over the decal -clear coat? to protect it, and do I need any special equipment , rod turner, etc.?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Protect decal*

If you really want to protect the decal then rod wrap finish will be necessary. You will need a rod turner if you want to cover decal and make it look good and even. Or you could spin in your hands for 5-6 hours....:--| :--| :--|


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> If you really want to protect the decal then rod wrap finish will be necessary. You will need a rod turner if you want to cover decal and make it look good and even. Or you could spin in your hands for 5-6 hours....:--| :--| :--|


Thanks for the reply

Eventually I want to try my hand at rod building.

For right now I may get someone else to do it- or altenatively buy a slew of decals(cheap) and put a fresh one on when old one gets tattered.


----------

